# WTB:  Torrington No. 1 Rat Trap Pedals (also known as Standard No. 1)



## MOTOmike (Feb 20, 2014)

I am looking for Torrington No. 1 rat trap pedals (also known as Standard #1 pedals…….see below).  I will buy one pair, individual pedals, or even parts of the pedals.  I have included some photos of what the Torrington No. 1 pedals look like.

The writeup below is what the Bicycle Pedal History Museum* (website:  www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill ) has to say about Torrington No. 1 rat trap pedals:

[ The Bicycle Pedal History Museum refers to these pedals as: Standard #1 1880’s  USA

Originally produced by the Standard Co., these high quality pedals were one of the most widely used designs of this period. The Standard Co. was later acquired by Torrington and these pedals became known as Torrington #1 pedals. These pedals were available until the early 1930s. ] 

The pedal I show in the photos does say “ STANDARD “ and also “ THE STD CO “ on the grease/dust cap.

Let me know what you have.  Thanks.

mike


----------



## MOTOmike (May 1, 2014)

*Still Looking*

I thought after all the recent vintage bike swaps, someone may have come across some Torrington 1 rat traps.

Mike


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2014)

MOTOmike said:


> I thought after all the recent vintage bike swaps, someone may have come across some Torrington 1 rat traps.
> 
> Mike




Rat traps are getting harder and harder to find....


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

You could always buy some repros!




http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5190

I imagine if someone was restoring their pedals to like  new, the price wouldn't be too far off from this.


----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2014)

Mike
do you have those pedals in pics to look at?
Are there stampings on the inner radius of the cages towards the end of pedals that say #1?
They don't look like what I always thought are the #1's


----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2014)

Bridgeport pedals on bottom of flyer


----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2014)

*Record #1 look like Torrington #1 I think.*

More good stuff,


----------



## MOTOmike (May 2, 2014)

*Torrington 1 Rat Trap Pedals*

Balloontyre,
I do have the pedal in the photo I initially posted.  The only stampings are on the grease/dust cap.  It is stamped:  STANDARD     THE STD CO.

The following info is from the Bicycle Pedal History Museum (link provided in my "signature")

"  Originally produced by the Standard Co., these high quality pedals were one of the most widely used designs of this period. The Standard Co. was later acquired by Torrington and these pedals became known as Torrington #1 pedals. These pedals were available until the early 1930s.  "

So the pedal I have may have been manufactured by The Standard Co. before being acquired by Torrington…… but Torrington still kept the same design after their acquisition.

I'm looking for parts, single pedals, or a matched set.  I just need one complete pair.

Mike




Balloontyre said:


> Mike
> do you have those pedals in pics to look at?
> Are there stampings on the inner radius of the cages towards the end of pedals that say #1?
> They don't look like what I always thought are the #1's


----------



## Balloontyre (May 2, 2014)

*Give this a peep, torrington #1 are rubber block in 1919*

http://books.google.com/books?id=4g...A#v=onepage&q=torrington no. 1  pedal&f=false


----------

